# The noise saga continues...



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

Okay, I have an 05 CC NISMO, that was built prior to January 05, the cut-off for the infamous noise heard from the VAIS valve. I have had the truck in three times already for this problem. Finally on the third visit they agreed that there is a noise, but claimed it was spark knock on the test drive. Then after they ran all the diagnostics they told me it was normal operation noise. I lost my crap in the dealership. They said they were unable to start and stop the noise like it says the Consult will be able to do. Well after loosing it, the service manager called me back and said they would replace the parts and fudge the paperwork, since it sounds identical to the problem stated in the service bulletin.

Anybody else have the collector and valve replaced when they were unable to start and stop the noise with the Consult testing? Just hoping this resolves the noise, and I don't look like a [email protected]#$ for going off on them.


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

Do a search on the following title - 2005 Nissan Frontier CC Engine Noise - and you will find similar posts. I did have VAIS valve replaced on my 05 Nismo CC 4x4. I had to tell the dealership about the TSB and they agreed to pull the truck into the shop and invited me too. After running the diagnostic check per the TSB, it came back as OK. The service mgr. admitted to replacing a VAIS valve on a Pathfinder and mentioned my description was the same as the Pathy owner. He agreed to replace the valve under warranty w/o an issues even after the diagnostic check was OK. After replacement, it has been OK.

From what I remember, the noise was more noticeable at 2000-2500 rpm while under acceleration. Try this with the dealership.....open the hood, you and the service tech stand on the pass. side w/ the truck running, have another person slowly rev up the truck to 2000-2500. You will be able to clearly pinpoint the noise coming from the VAIS valve. Hope this helps.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

WOULD IT POSSIBLY CAUSE DAMAGE IN THE FUTURE OR IS IT JUST A SOUND ISSUE? I HAVE NOTICED SOME NOISE ON MY 05' SE , BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THE SOUNDS ARE CAUSED FROM.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*The Noise and now tonneau cover*

I have read that a few people have experienced some better gas mileage, and better throttle response. But I do not think it is anything harmful to the engine, just terribly annoying. The sound is caused by the air intake valve flapping instead of reamining open when the vehicle hits 2100 rpm.

My parts are ordered. It took a little bit of a fight, and like I said, they could not get the consult to start and stop the noise. But since everything else points to this service bulletin, they said they would fudge the paperwork to replace the part and make me happy. Plus as it has cooled down over the last couple weeks, it has become more noticeable.

Can't wait to have this thing purring again. I have been babying the acceleration to avoid hearing that annoying rattle.

And to add more problems, when I picked up an air compressor at Sears the other day, the idiots loading it into the back of my truck snapped one of the crossbars to my soft cover, it is the nissan oem, and of course there are no replacement parts from nissan. Which is fine with me beacuse the nissan cover stinks, it sags really bad and collects water. I was thinking of replacing it anyhow, but wanted to wait out the winter. Anyone know if there are any other replacement parts to this so I could hold off a little while?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> I have read that a few people have experienced some better gas mileage, and better throttle response. But I do not think it is anything harmful to the engine, just terribly annoying. The sound is caused by the air intake valve flapping instead of reamining open when the vehicle hits 2100 rpm.
> 
> My parts are ordered. It took a little bit of a fight, and like I said, they could not get the consult to start and stop the noise. But since everything else points to this service bulletin, they said they would fudge the paperwork to replace the part and make me happy. Plus as it has cooled down over the last couple weeks, it has become more noticeable.
> 
> ...


 This rattling noise that you are talking about, does it kind of sound like a loose component on the exhaust? I have a 2004 Frontier with a 4cyl and when I acclerate, it sounds like something loose underneath the truck on the exhaust. Only at a certain rpm and it wont do it unless the truck is in gear(usually 1st or really low rpms in 2nd). I can't get it to make the noise in neutral. Tried to get the service manager to hear it, but, what little noise that I can get from it, he claims is just regular noise of this particular engine. Thats BS. I know you guys are talking about 05's but it almost sounds like a problem that I might be having.


----------



## db43622 (Oct 22, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> This rattling noise that you are talking about, does it kind of sound like a loose component on the exhaust? I have a 2004 Frontier with a 4cyl and when I acclerate, it sounds like something loose underneath the truck on the exhaust. Only at a certain rpm and it wont do it unless the truck is in gear(usually 1st or really low rpms in 2nd). I can't get it to make the noise in neutral. Tried to get the service manager to hear it, but, what little noise that I can get from it, he claims is just regular noise of this particular engine. Thats BS. I know you guys are talking about 05's but it almost sounds like a problem that I might be having.



Did u ever figure out what the noise was coming from? I have tried to isolate the problem and to me it sounds like I am having the same issues as you are and it does seem to be coming from the exhaust. If you came up with a solution I would really like to know thx


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

db43622 said:


> Did u ever figure out what the noise was coming from? I have tried to isolate the problem and to me it sounds like I am having the same issues as you are and it does seem to be coming from the exhaust. If you came up with a solution I would really like to know thx


Well, the service manager rode with me yesterday, and for the first time I was able to get him to hear it. He took it out with one of his techs and they both agreed that it was in fact related to the exhaust and even more specifically possibly a heat shield rattling at a very low RPM. Between 1000 and 1500. This is the only time I can get it to make the noise. Usually in second gear, slowing to do make a turn and leaving it in second to accelerate. 
They fooled around with it in the shop for a little bit before I had to take it and get to class. I will be going back this coming week to give them some more time on it. 

Sorry guys. I know this was suppose to be a 05 Frontier Thread.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*So...*

It only took 4 visits to the dealership, but they replaced the manifold intake collector finally. It took some arm twisting, but after 10K miles, it was finally replaced, and it sounds perfect. Made me fall back in love with this truck. What irks me though is that the very first time I pulled into the dealership with this problem, I whipped the service bulletin out of my pocket, and brought up the service bulletin each time I was back in. It should not have taken this long for them to finally agree to do the work. But it is roaring again!


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> It only took 4 visits to the dealership, but they replaced the manifold intake collector finally. It took some arm twisting, but after 10K miles, it was finally replaced, and it sounds perfect. Made me fall back in love with this truck. What irks me though is that the very first time I pulled into the dealership with this problem, I whipped the service bulletin out of my pocket, and brought up the service bulletin each time I was back in. It should not have taken this long for them to finally agree to do the work. But it is roaring again!


Glad they finally got her fixed for you. :thumbup:


----------

